# New member Algarve'Faro



## Larry M (May 10, 2015)

Hi i'm Larry
I'm dyslexic so there might be some spelling mistakes.
I'm thinking of moving to Portugal from the UK
I'm thinking I only need a one bedroom apartment
Someone near Algarve'Faro 
Does anybody know if there is a expert Community living together Near Algarve'Faro
If so I'd like to stay locally to their to see how things work
To see How much things cost eta

Thank's
Larry


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Portuguese academia tends to latch on to ideas like Expert Groups but then to only talk and write papers then talk some more. I would be surprised if there were no one in Gambelas (University of Faro) who could advise further so would suggest that as first point of contact.

Portuguese language would I suspect be prevalent and lack of it a major obstacle.

However plenty of low cost accommodation available in the area

Expert communities


----------



## Larry M (May 10, 2015)

Morning MrBife
Thank's for your quick response and wise words

Kind regards
Larry


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

As I understand it there is a large UK expat community in Lagos.

try carvoeiro.com


----------



## Larry M (May 10, 2015)

Thank's Jorge123
I'll have a look

Kind regards
Larry M


----------

